
How Apple's culture of secrecy wears down its top developers - aceperry
http://www.sfgate.com/technology/businessinsider/article/How-Apple-s-culture-of-secrecy-wears-down-its-top-10853658.php
======
rudedogg

        My decision has nothing to do with "openness". The "friend" cited is either fabricated or speculating. Folk just want to make Apple look bad.
    

[https://twitter.com/clattner_llvm/status/819974025371787264](https://twitter.com/clattner_llvm/status/819974025371787264)

------
newsat13
Come on, this is just completely make up stuff. Just fake news. Top developers
don't care about secrecy. It's mostly about money. If you are well paid,
anyone will stay.

~~~
reustle
Just because they get paid well doesn't mean they're happy

